# Ford 2000 Light Industrial I.D. help



## rockc (May 2, 2007)

I purchased a 196? Ford 2000 (non-cyclops), wish it was, that's some beautiful colors. I am unable to verify with the model number because the transmission was replaced with a 5 speed 850. I came to realize this after looking at photos and noticing the big square hole on the steering column and that the proofmeter says Select-O-Speed on it. After some research, I believe I have a 40305. The engine is a CONN6015J, it has a single speed PTO with hydraulics and is light industrial with a bucket. The reason I gave the second digit a zero is because I believe the Trans / PTO config is prior to 1963. Any thoughts or more info on finding the model number or maybe the exact year? Please tell me if I am off base.

I am rebuilding the engine now and sand blasting parts. Does anyone know the color codes for the paint?

Thanks


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

As I understand it, the number C0NN6015J is the casting number for the 172 cu in block. It was used from 1960-1964. It was originally used in a 801, 901 or 4000 series tractors. 

Back in the day, it was common practice to replace SOS transmissions with gear box transmissions (normally from salvaged tractors) when owners became unhappy with the SOS. 

I gather that you looked at the numbers on the bell housing flat spot just above and behind the starter to determine that you have a 5 speed 850 tranny, possibly the entire rear end of an 850. Give us the numbers and we'll try to help you determine what you have. 

The 800 series tractors were made from 1954-1957. Transmission PTO.
The 801 series tractors were made from 1957-1961. Transmission PTO.
The original 4000 series tractors were made from 1962-1965. Independent PTO.

The 4-cylinder Ford 4000 series tractors were nearly identical to the 801 and 901 series tractors. The next generation of 4000's were 3-cylinder and were quite different from its predecessor.

What is a 40305?


----------



## rockc (May 2, 2007)

According to the literature I've been reading, that would be the model number stamped above the serial number of my tractor if the trans wasn't replaced. I attached photos of all the numbers I can find on the tractor.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

The transmission is from a Ford 850 tractor. Possibly the entire rear end as well? The 850 model tractor was manufactured from 1954-57. Serial numbers for each year as follows:

1954: 1 - 10614
1955: 10615 - 77614
1956: 77615 - 116367
1957: 116368 - and up 

What do you see as your serial number? 

101155? That would be a 1956 model.
181155? That would be a 1957 model.

The select-o-speed transmission was introduced in 1959. Just another data point.

Two sites to visit for more info on your tractor: *tractordata.com* and *"Smith's Old Ford tractors"*

Reminds me of a guy on another forum that nicknamed his tractor "Mutt".


----------

